# Anybody here read Football Terrace books?



## TrolleyDave (Feb 29, 2008)

I've just finished reading Cass Pennants book Cass and found it a really enjoyable read.  It wasn't so much a big book of brags about his terrace days, even though there was some stuff in there obviously.  I've also read Carlton Leachs book Muscle which was just as good.

I've just ordered Congrats You've Just Met The I.C.F. so I'm hoping it's as good of a book as Cass and Muscle.  Does anyone here read any of the 'football firm' books? If so what ones are good, where it's more about the people than the violence, and what ones are just a bunch of bell-ends bragging about being hard?


----------

